# Any else get sore lips after smoking a cigar?



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
In the last couple of days, when I been smoking a cigar down to about 2cm above the band, I have been getting a really sore mouth. 
Does anyone else get this? I am smoking to far down the cigar?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Is it burning your lips? That's what I would think could cause it to be sore, also if you suck on it too hard that could be another issue.


----------



## Double Ligero (Jun 5, 2006)

Can't say that that has happened to me but I do get the hiccups from a cigar that is strong.

:dr


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

Must 
try 
to 
resist 
sarcastic
reply.



:chk


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply. It's burning feeling. It's only when I get to near the band that this happens.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

hugecanoli said:


> Must
> try
> to
> resist
> ...


:r

Maybe you're just nubbing a bit too enthusiastically...?

These aren't flavored cigars, are they?


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> :r
> 
> Maybe you're just nubbing a bit too enthusiastically...?
> 
> These aren't flavored cigars, are they?


No. There are mot flavored:ss


----------



## Sabolin (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had this happen before, though not often, and I smoke my cigars past the band. I attribute it to the heat from smoking the cigar too low. Probably not a big deal.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Archie said:


> Can't say that that has happened to me but I do get the hiccups from a cigar that is strong.
> 
> :dr


I call those "Niccups".:tu

Never had a cigar hurt my lips, though.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Don't put the lit end in your mouth. :tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

How long have you been smoking cigars? or other tobacco products. There's also the possibility you're allergic to tobacco and the direct contact with the lips causes the minor pain.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
For about a year on and off. I only get the pain/buring when the cigar gets down to the band.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll tell you what.... one time a few months back I smoked a 1926 flor fina (old ass Cuban) and that SON-Bitch tingled my lips....


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Don't put the lit end in your mouth. :tu


:tpd::r j/k

It could be you are getting the cigar too hot by drawing too hard or too often between breaks. These are the only instances where I have experienced the burning sensation you describe.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

ambientboy said:


> How long have you been smoking cigars? or other tobacco products. There's also the possibility you're allergic to tobacco and the direct contact with the lips causes the minor pain.


Now _there's_ a thought.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

hugecanoli said:


> Must
> try
> to
> resist
> ...


:tpd::r


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

In general, no sore lips, but I have mildly burnt my lips when I smoked a cigar too far down.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> :tpd::r j/k
> 
> It could be you are getting the cigar too hot by drawing too hard or too often between breaks. These are the only instances where I have experienced the burning sensation you describe.


Hi,
I do take alot of draws.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Try putting the unlit end in your mouth:ss


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

It's so hard not to say it!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like it's getting too hot. . . stay puffing slower the closer you get to the band - to keep the smoke cooler. Also a good rule of thumb: when the cigar becomes unpleasant (painful, bitter, ashy taste that won't go away) get rid of it and start a new one. Cigars are all about pleasure - don't sacrifice the lips! :ss


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

What is the cigar and size and how long does it take you to smoke it? If you're finishing a toro in 15 minutes, that will tell us something.

It could be a straight, heat problem due to smoking to fast & furious or a buildup of tars and nicotine due to smoking too fast or a combination of both.

WyoBob


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

What everybody says; how fast are you smoking the sticks?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=63302&highlight=fast

Try slowing down in the last third of the cigar, it might solve your problem.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hugecanoli said:


> Must
> try
> to
> resist
> ...





JPH said:


> I'll tell you what.... one time a few months back I smoked a 1926 flor fina (old ass Cuban) and that SON-Bitch tingled my lips....


:r:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Archie said:


> Can't say that that has happened to me but I do get the hiccups from a cigar that is strong.
> 
> :dr


me too. I just deal with it. :tpd:

I am not sure what is wrong with your lips though.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Personally I tire of large ring gauge cigars and like the shorter smaller cigars. Going to fast with a cigar is not any fun. I like'm better if I slow down and enjoy them. There are a lot of fellas who advocate not smoking past the band. Some of them seem to get bitter if you go past the band. Some tobacco smokes too hot. You have to find the ones that are a cooler smoke for you. Some of them actually do burn less hot considering how they are constructed. Too much N can cause a sinking feeling in the stomach or too much lightheadedness. :ss


----------



## forrest (Jul 14, 2007)

That's the nicotine. You'll get used to it or start enjoying it or just stop noticing it all together.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

hugecanoli said:


> Must
> try
> to
> resist
> ...


Not Me.....how hard are you sucking? :ss


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Budprince said:


> Sounds like it's getting too hot. . .


particularly if the cigar has a very easy draw.


----------

